# Carrying Vape gear through airports



## Nilton (31/7/15)

Hey guys, 

Not sure if this has been covered somewhere already but what's your experience going through airports and check inns etc, with your box mods in pockets? Any issues?

Traveling soon and would like to know. Reason I'm asking is I usually have some issues when going into casinos. Always have to empty my pockets into those baskets and then the guys think I'm gonna jack the place cause they see some strange bomb type looking device?

Your feedback will be appreciated


----------



## Cave Johnson (31/7/15)

There is a thread somewhere regarding this.

Anyhoo, I fly locally and always just put it in the basket at the detectors. Never had an issue. Sometimes they ask what it is and I tell them but nothing further. 

Just don't include it in your checked in luggage.


----------



## Marzuq (31/7/15)

@eviltoy may have some insight into what happens to vape gear at airports..


----------



## sabrefm1 (31/7/15)

would also like to know about this, done a search on site and came to the grenade topic


----------



## Andre (31/7/15)

Here is one of the threads @Cave Johnson referred to: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-gear-on-a-plane.t8108/


----------



## devdev (31/7/15)

I usually chuck the entire contents of my pockets into my backpack, including all my mods. I have not travelled overseas as a box mod carrying vaper, so I cannot comment there.

Domestically, only once have I ever been stopped and asked to explain what the devices are. Mind you I had the Sig150w, VaporShark, SX Mini and Subox all in one section of the bag, so I am sure it looked suspicious when Xrayed. 

They asked to inspect the contents of the bag. I pulled out the mods, took a puff on the Sig and exhaled a mini plume for the security lady to consider. She squinted at the smell (Aisle 7, Nora's dream  ), and then told me it was fine and I went off to go and board my plane.

I think the fact that it was a working mod made it look more legit.

This was one flight in about 30 that I have made in the past 18 months or so. The rest I have had no issues with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## sabrefm1 (31/7/15)

devdev said:


> I usually chuck the entire contents of my pockets into my backpack, including all my mods. I have not travelled overseas as a box mod carrying vaper, so I cannot comment there.
> 
> Domestically, only once have I ever been stopped and asked to explain what the devices are. Mind you I had the Sig150w, VaporShark, SX Mini and Subox all in one section of the bag, so I am sure it looked suspicious when Xrayed.
> 
> ...



thanks. Also do you suggest putting liquid in the luggage back 30ml bottle, sealed in plastic bag or carry with onboard luggage


----------



## devdev (31/7/15)

sabrefm1 said:


> thanks. Also do you suggest putting liquid in the luggage back 30ml bottle, sealed in plastic bag or carry with onboard luggage


Personally I always carry juice in the checked-in baggage, so not much experience with carrying juice in the carry-on luggage.

Absolutely though I always double bag the eliquid in case of leaks, as I don't want guava/tobacco/dessert smelling clothes for my clients.

One little thing to remember, is that if you close the bottle at sea level, when you get in-land and open the bottle the extra pressure in the bottle rushes out, just keep it in mind when you open your bottles


----------



## eviltoy (31/7/15)

My stuff all got stolen on my last trip to JHB

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (31/7/15)

eviltoy said:


> My stuff all got stolen on my last trip to JHB


eish . airport staff ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/15)

I have been giving this a lot of thought because I'm embarking on an overseas trip for a month... I'm going to pack 3 or 4 100ml bottles of Tropical Ice into my main luggage in those airtight tupperware type thingies... also my scissors and tools... battery charger and a spare REO or 2.

All my batteries and a couple of REO's and some 30ml bottles of Tropical Ice will go with me in my hand luggage along with a small single 18650 travel charger.


----------



## Noddy (31/7/15)

OR Tambo, never had problems. They checked once, but more out of curiosity. 
3 international airports in Saudi, and Qatar airport, no problems, check in or carry on. Again, if they check I think its more out of curiosity. 
My juice always in zip lock bags. My batteries' poles taped to prevent short circuits, and mods off/safe mode. 
I just say its electronic cigarette, I can show them how it works, and they accept and let me go.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Noddy (31/7/15)

Had more problems for not declaring liquid (perfume) in carry on than with vape gear and zip locked juice.


----------



## Nooby (31/7/15)

I had no issues abroad.. went to Istanbul, Jedda and Madina airports, no hassles at all. Carried 4-5 50 ml bottles of liquid in my overnight and check in bags. Ecigs in both of them as well. Not 1 issue.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (31/7/15)

Seems like all you guys traveling so much should bring us back some nice juice ..............


----------



## Alex_123 (31/7/15)

Lithium batteries could give problems if carried in bulk. I assume nobody travels with 10s of 18650s, but you never know...But I highly doubt people at local airport security checks know how dangerous lithium batteries can be.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Andre (31/7/15)

Alex_123 said:


> Lithium batteries could give problems if carried in bulk. I assume nobody travels with 10s of 18650s, but you never know...But I highly doubt people at local airport security checks know how dangerous lithium batteries can be.


Preferably carry them in those silicone battery covers or in those plastic battery boxes. Your life is at stake too up there!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alex_123 (31/7/15)

Andre said:


> Preferably carry them in those silicone battery covers or in those plastic battery boxes. Your life is at stake too up there!


I personally wouldn't want my passengers to tell me that they are bringing along boxes of lithium batteries along with their hunting gear. Unless they are separately packed as you mentioned! Few big jets went down carrying bulk lithium batts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (31/7/15)

I evacuated SA to Portugal with 10 x 30ml bottles and 4 bats with no probs. Not even a glance.


----------



## Nilton (31/7/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> Seems like all you guys traveling so much should bring us back some nice juice ..............


I'm thinking the exact same thing... Here I am worrying about one trip and these guys hardly spend any time at home? Lolololol


----------



## Nilton (31/7/15)

Andre said:


> Preferably carry them in those silicone battery covers or in those plastic battery boxes. Your life is at stake too up there!


Andre, if that plane is going down the only place I want my gear to be is strapped to my lips! If I'm going down it better be vaping!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (1/8/15)

@Nilton, It all depends on where you are travelling to.

Within SA I’ve never encountered a problem so far with my mods, juice, batteries or charger. Always carry your vape gear in your carry on bag. Apart from it being a must for the batteries, you don’t want to reach your destination and discover that you’ve donated your mod/mods unwillingly. Flying locally I don’t do the Ziploc clear plastic bag thing as there’s no need.


For international travel, check if what you are packing will be allowed at your destination, not only when entering but also when leaving. There’s a saying “Ignorance is not an excuse”. “I did not know” does not work too well when you are on foreign soil. Pack your e-liquids in either your carry on luggage or checked luggage or both, up to you. If you take your e-liquids as carry on, you have to have them in a plastic see through resealable bag. The capacity of the bag must not exceed 1000 ml (1L).


Pack your mods, batteries, attys etc in your carry on bag. You don’t want to arrive at your destination and find that you have been relieved of your vape gear or that your luggage is half way around the world from where you are.


Most of the places I’ve flown to and back don’t really have a problem with vape equipment as carry on.


Now here`s the kicker. SAA, according to their information, do not allow Lithium batteries either as carry on or checked baggage but they do recommend that you carry your “electronic cigarette Lithium Ion batteries” with you on your carry on bag.  I’ve never had a problem flying on SAA with my vape equipment.

The information that I got off the battery university website is that you are not allowed to have a total of more than 8 grams of Lithium content for Lithium Ion batteries during air travel. I`ve never been questioned about the amount of batteries I carry when flying. I usually take four 18650/18500 batteries when going overseas. The 8mg total includes your laptop batteries, cell phone batteries etc if applicable.

I would also suggest that those that are flying pack their lose batteries in scilicone cases/battery cases. As added protection I would get one of those flame retardent charging bags. At 35000 ft in the air there is nowhere to run when things go south.
Safe travels and happy vaping.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nilton (1/8/15)

Blu_Marlin said:


> @Nilton, It all depends on where you are travelling to.
> 
> Within SA I’ve never encountered a problem so far with my mods, juice, batteries or charger. Always carry your vape gear in your carry on bag. Apart from it being a must for the batteries, you don’t want to reach your destination and discover that you’ve donated your mod/mods unwillingly. Flying locally I don’t do the Ziploc clear plastic bag thing as there’s no need.
> 
> ...


@Blu_Marlin thanks for the very informative info mate. Much appreciated. Thanks to everyone for their input. I'm feeling much more at ease now.

I suppose vaping on the plane is a no no? Lol. Gotta try your luck.


----------



## moonunit (9/8/15)

So a little update, you are not allowed to travel with your ecig or liquids to Singapore. I just had to hand my ecig and liquids in at the check in counter and I can get it back when I return. What a pain, but the staff were very explanatory and helpful. Basically the kit is not allowed to land in Singapore even if you are staying on the plane. Tried to play the card that I'm only passing through but didn't work. They warned if they find it in your luggage it gets taken away for good.

TL;DR don't take your kit to Singapore it will be confiscated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Andre (9/8/15)

moonunit said:


> So a little update, you are not allowed to travel with your ecig or liquids to Singapore. I just had to hand my ecig and liquids in at the check in counter and I can get it back when I return. What a pain, but the staff were very explanatory and helpful. Basically the kit is not allowed to land in Singapore even if you are staying on the plane. Tried to play the card that I'm only passing through but didn't work. They warned if they find it in your luggage it gets taken away for good.
> 
> TL;DR don't take your kit to Singapore it will be confiscated.
> 
> ...


That is bad. Hope not to visit Singapore ever. Maybe with my asthma kit


----------



## sabrefm1 (18/8/15)

thanks all for these info, im flying to jhb tomo. so just to recap. i can put my 30ml juice in plastic bag in my checked in luggage and I can keep my subtank mini with my istick 30 in my carry on luggage.
what about a small piece of 26AWG kanthal, piece of cotton and small nail clipper in my checked in luggage???

please correct me if im wrong.


----------



## Nova69 (18/8/15)

Yes you can carry your Vape on you or in a carry on bag.the wire an cotton I would check in.I usually carry my Vape an juice bottle on me when I fly,don't forget to empty your subtask mini of all liquid.


----------



## Andre (18/8/15)

sabrefm1 said:


> thanks all for these info, im flying to jhb tomo. so just to recap. i can put my 30ml juice in plastic bag in my checked in luggage and I can keep my subtank mini with my istick 30 in my carry on luggage.
> what about a small piece of 26AWG kanthal, piece of cotton and small nail clipper in my checked in luggage???
> 
> please correct me if im wrong.


Sounds fine to me. Keep the sharp stuff with your check in luggage. I prefer my juices in my carry on, but should not make a difference.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (18/8/15)

Last time I flew down, I was using a flask clone and my istick 50W, i put them in my carry on along with about 60ml of juice. and it seemed all gravy  I tend to avoid check in bags because of all the delays waiting for your bag on the other side. less suspicious in terms of customs too.


----------



## Christos (18/8/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Last time I flew down, I was using a flask clone and my istick 50W, i put them in my carry on along with about 60ml of juice. and it seemed all gravy  I tend to avoid check in bags because of all the delays waiting for your bag on the other side. less suspicious in terms of customs too.


Your probably the guy I swear under my breath because you put your laptop plus your 2 day bag in the overhead compartment meaning I have to put my laptop like 10 seats away from me in a little crevice left in the overhead compartment.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (18/8/15)

Christos said:


> Your probably the guy I swear under my breath because you put your laptop plus your 2 day bag in the overhead compartment meaning I have to put my laptop like 10 seats away from me in a little crevice left in the overhead compartment.



Sorry, thats not me. See my vape bag goes on the floor in front of me, and my back pack goes in the over head locker. its filled pretty much exclusively with clothes, so its soft, and can be squished and won't damage other peoples crap.

Don't travel with my laptop, can do all i need to on my phone.


----------



## Christos (18/8/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Sorry, thats not me. See my vape bag goes on the floor in front of me, and my back pack goes in the over head locker. its filled pretty much exclusively with clothes, so its soft, and can be squished and won't damage other peoples crap.
> 
> Don't travel with my laptop, can do all i need to on my phone.


Lol. Good to know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit (19/8/15)

An update after returning from Singapore, stopped at Singapore Airlines counter when I arrived back at Cape Town International and they still had my gear all sealed up, as well as 3 other people's. They sent someone to fetch my gear which was locked in an office. Good to see they can look after Vape gear cause I was stressing that it might not be there when I get back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------

